# Skipjack and ????



## CoonNeck (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys:

I caught a ton of skipjack this morning off Perdido Beach behind The Palms. I also caught what looked like a bluefish, but didn't have any color to it, same mouth, body and tail but nary any color. Any idea what this may have been? I can post pics tomorrow when I catch more ... Just wondering if it was edible ... Moreso a tasty edible! 

Thanks for any suggestions! Fishing is great this week in the surf!!!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

You caught skipjacks off the beach? Bonito maybe?


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

He's probably referring to ladyfish. I've heard them called skipjacks.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Bluefish are solid grey/silver, not a lot of color to them. Sounds like bluefish to me and I would not eat.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Blue Fish*



flukedaddy said:


> Sounds like bluefish to me and I would not eat.


Respectfully...Blue Fish are awesome blackened or smoked fresh. Bleed them when you catch them, ice well and cook at your first opportunity. I'll smoke them for fish dip anytime I come across one. Our Blues are smaller and not as gamey as on the East Coast.


----------



## CoonNeck (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys ... Yes, they are bluefish. And a local guy called the fish a skipjack ... Big eyes, skinny body and tall tail ... Jump like baby tarpons ... Fun to catch! The blues were 1-2 pounds, and if they are good smoked or blackened, I'll try it it ... At least once! Haha!! Thanks again for the feedback.

Caught what look like a Spanish mackerel, too. Are those common in the surf, too? Fun fishing Perdido!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

CoonNeck said:


> Thanks guys ... Yes, they are bluefish. And a local guy called the fish a skipjack ... Big eyes, skinny body and tall tail ... Jump like baby tarpons ... Fun to catch! The blues were 1-2 pounds, and if they are good smoked or blackened, I'll try it it ... At least once! Haha!! Thanks again for the feedback.
> 
> Caught what look like a Spanish mackerel, too. Are those common in the surf, too? Fun fishing Perdido!!!


Blues are totally different than skipjack/ladyfish!! Blues are good to eat, but ladyfish are bony, mushy shit bags that swim! This is one of those times that species identification is crucial to your gastrointestinal well being.


----------



## CoonNeck (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, no mistaking the two ... Not eating the skip, but willing to try the bluefish.  fish hitting again after this last rain that just moved through. Zero waves.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

It doesn't help that common fish have so many different names...

Skipjack = Lady Fish = Poor Man's Tarpon = Shark bait

Blue Fish = Blues = Chompers = Anchoa 

Here's an except from Adventures with Magellan Deep Sea Fishing Charters web site in Cape Cod

_Bluefish are excellent table fair but have a short shelf life. Ice is the key to great Bluefish. I have had to convince more than one of how good they actually are because most have never eaten them when they were taken care of properly. Once on board we throw them in a brine ice slush which cools them instantly. When you fillet them after being cool like this they have the very firm constancy similar to Dorado. The way I recommend cooking fresh Bluefish is to put them into a tray made of heavy gauge aluminum foil with what was the skin side down. Put the tray on a charcoal grill with lid down and add about 1/2 inch of white wine, tabs of butter, thin sliced lemon, onion, salt, pepper and baste with the sauce. When you can put a fork through the fillet it is done with a light smokey flavor, excellent. Small Bluefish under 5 pounds can be rolled in flower and pan fried in bacon grease, excellent. Furthermore smoked Bluefish and Bluefish pate can’t be beat._


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Blues are very tasty fresh the same day. The meat fries to a perfect white and has good flavor. Ate lots as a kid and still eat it to this day


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes I agree! Blue fish are good fried! Will have to try them grilled/ smoked! I actually fileted mine and let soak in a ziplock bag with water all day,(helped bleed the meat) pulled them out battered them up and dumped in the grease... Fine eating! 
Buddy at work said they were nasty so I fooled him into thinking it was another fish.. said man these are good, I smiled and said yea these blues are good eating lol if they ain't bled out they are strong tasting and that's why most don't eat/ like them cause they don't prepare them right.. just my .02


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

I caught one that was 10-13lbs i gutted it when caught iced it all night and until about lunch he next day filleted it cut the red meat out rinsed them off good soaked in buttermilk for about an hour rolled it up in corn mill and fried it up tasted like a strong mullet


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i always ice my fish down immediately .. get them home clean them ASAP and make sure to cut out the bloodlines. and they are eaten within 2-3 days. i never catch more than i can eat because that is wasteful. 

if you know how to properly clean fish and take care of the meat properly then absolutely you can eat bluefish and they taste excellent.. actually one of my fav fish to eat as well as mackerel which a lot of people also don't clean properly

you obviously ran into a school of bluefish which is awesome.. they are amazing fighters for their size. ladyfish are fun to catch but as others have said too bony to eat but a lot of people eat them anyway or use for shark bait. i personally throw them back unless someone wants them


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

And don't ever try to freeze blues. Eat them fresh or don't eat them.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

If blues have alot of game taste to them try soaking them in milk for a while.. Milk is a good way to get rid of game taste.. I am itching at getting down there in september and trying some fresh caught fish.


----------

